

Show HN: Empress - Blogging with Ember.js and Github - hodgesmr
https://github.com/hodgesmr/Empress/

======
psycr
It's great to see an open sourced Ember.js project on the front page. I've
spend most of the last year working with, around, and on top it. But, and this
is a _but_ of serious hesitation, why would you use Ember.js for a blog like
this?

I'm nearly positive the answer is just "to learn Ember" \- in which case,
great!

To everyone else: don't start using a JS MVC framework for your real projects
without seriously justifying their use in the first place. They should
absolutely _not_ be considered part of a default app stack. You will go
through so much pain in doing so, and that pain needs to explain itself, in
the concrete terms of the project requirements.

~~~
hodgesmr
You're absolutely right! This was a learning experience. I made it open source
so that the community can help improve on things I may have done wrong.

------
nevinera
I'm intrigued, and I'll play around with it when I get home.

I recommend that you put up some kind of sample blog with it on github as a
demo of the look-and-feel; the first thing I tried to do was go to
hodgesmr.github.io to see what it looked like, and I was disappointed :-\

~~~
hodgesmr
Thanks for the interest! I agree, and I do intend to put something up on my
github user page. I want to do some custom styling first (since the project is
just a template) and also port my old blog from Wordpress.

~~~
polysaturate
I second a demo/preview/you porting your blog page...

Maybe a demo for users to see the 'admin' type side, and a your ported blog to
see the finished project.

------
SkyMarshal
Interesting, do you have an example site set up we can check out?

~~~
hodgesmr
Soon I plan to port my personal blog to Empress, but that hasn't happened yet.
However, if you're curious, the Quick Start instructions will get a demo
running locally for you!

------
arturadib
strapdownjs.com

